# The Hour of the Time: FREE dystopian short story



## VincentHobbes (Jun 13, 2011)

It is the most important day of Charlie's life . . . and he is late!






A short story by: Vincent Hobbes

FREE on Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Hour-Time-ebook/dp/B0058KRVIG/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1310032094&sr=1-2


----------



## VincentHobbes (Jun 13, 2011)

Nathan Palmer said:


> I always loved this story, Vincent!


Ah...appreciate that. It was a fun story to write.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Enjoyed the story too, Vince. Keep em coming!


----------



## VincentHobbes (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks Kevis...I appreciate it.

Nathan...yea, I like the trailer too. My publisher did a great job!


----------



## jayreddy publisher (Jun 13, 2011)

One of my favorite stories of his.


----------



## VincentHobbes (Jun 13, 2011)

I appreciate it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Vincent, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . follow the directions there to be listed. 

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## VincentHobbes (Jun 13, 2011)

Thank you Betsy and thank you Ann!!


----------



## VincentHobbes (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who downloaded and read my story. Also, releasing another free ebook short story in a few weeks.


----------



## VincentHobbes (Jun 13, 2011)

New reviews for 'The Hour of the Time'....check it out!!!


----------



## VincentHobbes (Jun 13, 2011)

The Hour of the Time is one of 17 short stories in the anthology, The Endlands. The anthology is only $.99 this month and will go back up to $2.99 next month. Check out The Hour of the Time FREE on your kindle!


----------



## VincentHobbes (Jun 13, 2011)

New short story, To Read or Not to Read, finally posted. It's currently .99, but will be free soon. If you haven't read The Hour of the Time, it's free, too!!!


----------



## VincentHobbes (Jun 13, 2011)

I appreciate all the downloads. Thank you to everyone who has read my work!


----------



## VincentHobbes (Jun 13, 2011)

'A reference used in the story itself perfectly describes this download. The reference is to the white rabbit from the story "Alice in Wonderland," when he is running around shouting,"I'm late! I'm late! For a very important date!" Imagine this rabbit as a short, awkard little man-a man who is a perfectionist, trying to do everything in life as perfectly as possible. This man is always early by at least 30 minutes! However, one day he is late, and as Amazon's product description says, this just happens to be the most important day of his life.'


----------



## VincentHobbes (Jun 13, 2011)

Currently #17 in free short stories!


----------



## VincentHobbes (Jun 13, 2011)

Charlie . . . a man with OCD.

Charlie . . . a man who hates running late.

Free short story!


----------



## VincentHobbes (Jun 13, 2011)

Charlie is a man who displays signs of OCD. Charlie is a man who is late for a very important day!


----------



## VincentHobbes (Jun 13, 2011)

Currently #31 in short stories!!!

Charlie-a man with OCD
Charlie-a man who's never late


----------



## VincentHobbes (Jun 13, 2011)

Another five star review of my short dystopian story, The Hour of the Time


----------



## jayreddy publisher (Jun 13, 2011)

"A reference used in the story itself perfectly describes this download. The reference is to the white rabbit from the story "Alice in Wonderland," when he is running around shouting,"I'm late! I'm late! For a very important date!" Imagine this rabbit as a short, awkard little man-a man who is a perfectionist, trying to do everything in life as perfectly as possible. This man is always early by at least 30 minutes! However, one day he is late, and as Amazon's product description says, this just happens to be the most important day of his life.

The author definitely stresses the character of this man through his nervous attempts to convince everyone he meets that he's usually much earlier. While the point is definitely driven across to the reader, it's repeated so much that it becomes a bit too repetitive. Other than that one very mini issue, the rest of the characterization was perfect! The only other critique I would have for this story is that the ending was quite predictable. I obviously didn't know the exacts of what was going to happen, but I had a general idea.

Overall, though, the story is quite fantastic! It's very quirky and fun to read; I loved it! I would highly recommend it to nearly anyone as a short yet entertaining read!"--(Top 1000 Amazon Vine Voice Reviewer)

WARNINGS - Language


----------



## jayreddy publisher (Jun 13, 2011)

It's been a long time since I posted anything here. Here is the 102nd review.

"I liked this dystopian future tale. Clear, good language. I'm not sure whether it was a novella or a short story, but it was the right length for the story. I guessed the end, but wasn't sure, so I wondered until the end."


----------



## VincentHobbes (Jun 13, 2011)

I've been so fortunate with the success of this story. It holds a special place in my heart. 

The Hour of the Time is currently FREE, and #31 in short stories, and #77 in Dystopian.

"Vincent Hobbes is seriously the King of weird endings.... I usually spot them a mile off but wow he has so far gotten me every time!
A really good, obsessive build up.
Felt myself shuddering when in "the room" waiting."

-Vix (5 Star Amazon Review)


----------



## jayreddy publisher (Jun 13, 2011)

110 reviews and counting. So Vincent, are you going to expand this to a novel or what?


----------

